# Script error of late



## ps0303 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone know why I'm seeing this script error when I come to this site?













script error.jpg



__ ps0303
__ Jun 26, 2013






It's only when I am on this site so I'm guessing something on the site has changed.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't think it's a forum issue. I just googled the script address in your screenshot and it seems to be some sort of adware, there are ways to remove it from your computer.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2013)

Did you ever figure anything out about this? We have another member with the same problem but I haven't seen anyone else mention it today. 
Hopefully we can all put our heads together and figure it out.

Here is the thread he started so you can follow it in case someone comes up with a fix:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143779/script-message-slowing-down-smf#post_1007790


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a brand new PC and this just started happening the day I posted this.  I use a few other forums and don't have this error.  I

ll check for adware but I would be surprised.  I do have a full blown Symantec install as well.

It looks to be a tracking script. When I turn off tracking in Firefox, the problem goes away.


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ever since I turned off tracking in Firefox I haven't had this issue.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Good to know. Today I just started having this error pop up too. I will see if my tracking option is on in firefox. This is the only site that I am having this issue on too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm, tracking is off in my firefox, and I am still having this issue. Also Dave if you're still hanging around the link you have posted in post #3 doesn't open for me. I get a message that says I don't have permission to post.


----------



## radio (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been having that issue also.  Firefox tracking is off and I get this message nowhere else but here


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep and today it is happening every time I go to a different post. I am going to open it up on IE and see if that helps.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Okay opened using Internet Explorer and I am not getting the script error. In fact the browser interfacew is smoking fast too. So there must be some sort of FireFox interface issue going on with the forum. Once again this is the only site that I am having that issue with.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 13, 2013)

If you're getting the "Warning: Unresponsive Script" with Firefox on a specific web site, more often than not it's a JavaScript issue. There may be an error with the JavaScript configuration, or it may be by design. I'll leave it the mods and admin to sort that issue out.

Before dealing with JavaScript, check the version of Firefox you're running. If it's not the current (23.0) update it and check to see if the warning still persists, or is gone. Second, Webroot Spy Sweeper is sometimes the culprit. If you're running WSS, disable it and check.

If the above fails and the problem still persists then it's time to deal with JavaScript. There are ways of changing the default time and making it run longer before the warning message appears, but that won't solve the root problem. You can also block JavaScript altogether but that may not be desirable as a few sites might not function properly. And then, there's a very simple and harmless Firefox add-on known as *YesScript* that will block JavaScript on a specific site. I won't post the instructions here as that may be against forum policy so you need to check it out yourself. Just check Firefox add-ons for the download and installation procedures.

I installed it because of issues I had on another site and it worked perfectly. I've not had a need to install t on SMF because I don't have the problem mentioned here.

Good luck.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep up to date Firefox browser. I do not run WSS, One thing that may be affecting it is that we can't update Java so we are running Java 6. Right now this is the only site that I am having issues with. I may have to upload YesScript, or start using IE for this site.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep up to date Firefox browser. I do not run WSS, One thing that may be affecting it is that we can't update Java so we are running Java 6. Right now this is the only site that I am having issues with. I may have to upload YesScript, or start using IE for this site.


Case - The version of Java you're running has nothing to do with the problem. I don't even have Java installed. The similarity in their names is a coincidence as Java and JavaScript have nothing to do with each other. While they're both programming languages their totally different species used for different purposes.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 14, 2013)

Recently I had another script error coming up but once I updated Firefox to version 23, it seems to have gone away.


----------

